# home made deer feeder



## jerseyfirefigtr

I did not come up with this idea, I had found it on the interwebs somewhere and I liked it, so here it is..

Instructions I followed says to use 4" pipe,caps and wye.

First, locate the nearest lowes and buy a section of 4" pipe. They had nothing smaller then a 10' piece($7), so thats what came home with me.









10' section, in a 6' bed..lol

Next step is to get everything home and find out what you want to do. Lay it all out.








You need a section of 4" Pvc pipe, 2 4" caps,and a 4" wye.

Cut the section of pipe to desired length(I just cut it in half, and am going to make another feeder at some point) Set the other half aside for now.

Slide the wye onto one end of the pipe, and then the black plastic cap onto the bottom of the wye. I lined up the lettering and any lines on the back of the feeder.









Pre-drill some small holes,about 5, then screw the wye to the pipe. I used 6x3/4 to hold the wye to the pipe itself so if a deer sticks its nose/tounge in it cant get cut up.

Next, pre drill about 5 holes throu the cap, into the wye; I staggered them for strength. I used 10x3/4 screws to hold the cap to the wye.









I also drilled a bunch of small holes into the bottom of the cap, on the bottom of the wye incase any moisture gets in, it can drain out.

Heres the finished product, standing around 6' tall.









Take the other cap, and put it on the top of the pipe. I took one 10x3/4 screw and put it throu the cap into the pipe so the wind and squirrels cant get the top off.

Just find a decent tree, and use a ratchet strap to hold this to a tree. About 1' off the ground should be good.

Buying the pipe,2 caps and wye ran me just under $30, and I have the other half of the pipe I can use for another feeder if I want to make another one.
I know it sounds expensive, but on public ground I wouldnt trust leaving a "good feeder" from a retail store,out.


----------



## wanderersmc

mine is similar only I added a 5 gal bucket the top. The bucket makes it easier to keep corn dry and it holds 50 lbs of corn


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

how in the hell do you get a 5 gallon bucket to stay up there? lol


----------



## CYRIL

How do youkeep squirells and chipmunks from eating the feed?


----------



## oldschoolcj5

CYRIL said:


> How do youkeep squirells and chipmunks from eating the feed?


Marlin model 60 (22LR) :teeth:


----------



## dustoffer

My resident ***** would empty that overnight--click pic to enlarge.


----------



## psu08

I do the same with sewer pipe in order to hold more feed.


----------



## Twin6

Your feeder looks good. I'm just wondering...why not use pvc glue instead of screws?


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

Twin6 said:


> Your feeder looks good. I'm just wondering...why not use pvc glue instead of screws?


the smell If I would have built this in say, August, I would have glued it, with enough time for the cement smell to go away.

Maybe this winter I can tear it apart and cement it, who knows.


----------



## wanderersmc

rope tied to the handle then over a tree branch


----------



## Wicked Tin

I like that:thumbs_up Looks like another trip to the store for hunting stuff


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

i painted it today and left it outside to air out..Looks like I may be putting it up sunday..Needs to go to walmart and get corn now


----------



## buckhunter16255

*feeder*

Good luck getting deer to come to it with fresh paint on it. The paint is no different than the glue.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

the feeder is the cheap part...


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

buckhunter16255 said:


> Good luck getting deer to come to it with fresh paint on it. The paint is no different than the glue.



they will..may take a while, but theres NO pressure on them besides myself hunting.


----------



## zmax hunter

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> i painted it today and left it outside to air out..Looks like I may be putting it up sunday..Needs to go to walmart and get corn now


walmart?? for corn??? you poor fella, i just go about a 1/2 mile from the house to a grain elevator,...50lb whole corn sells for about $3.75 bagged.


----------



## zmax hunter

dustoffer said:


> My resident ***** would empty that overnight--click pic to enlarge.


might get $50 for them all. looks like you need a night scope on the 22-250


----------



## Archer917

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> i painted it today and left it outside to air out..Looks like I may be putting it up sunday..Needs to go to walmart and get corn now


Be way better off to find a local feed store than going to wal-mart. Twice the corn at 1/3 the price. And corn is corn don't matter if it says deer, cow or horse corn its still corn.


----------



## ks.bowhunter

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> the smell If I would have built this in say, August, I would have glued it, with enough time for the cement smell to go away.
> 
> Maybe this winter I can tear it apart and cement it, who knows.


I used cement and paint on the ones i made and put them out the next day.The deer sure didn't seem to mind the smell at all.I wouldn't worry about that too much.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

Archer917 said:


> Be way better off to find a local feed store than going to wal-mart. Twice the corn at 1/3 the price. And corn is corn don't matter if it says deer, cow or horse corn its still corn.


thats the problem, there isnt really anything local around here..I'd have to drive 45 mins to go to a supply store:thumbs_do and there not even guarenteed to have corn


----------



## BlackpowderBow

If you hung this from a tree rather than strapped it to a tree, I think it would be safe from squirrells/*****/anything else that isn't tall enough to get their mouth. PVC is tough for those little boogers to grip.


----------



## wanderersmc

nope i've seen them(squirrells) leap into the mouth of the feeeder


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

BlackpowderBow said:


> If you hung this from a tree rather than strapped it to a tree, I think it would be safe from squirrells/*****/anything else that isn't tall enough to get their mouth. PVC is tough for those little boogers to grip.



I was thinking about it, but theres no where to hang it from..theres all tiny pine trees where I'm at. I think maybe over the winter I can add some legs to it or something...lol


----------



## In-Hoc

I made one out of a 55 Gal. Drum. I took and made a funnel out of some cheap tin. Made the funnel to fit the entire diameter of the bottom of the drum. I then took and cut 3 small rectangles out of the sides all the way at the bottom of the drum. (2 inches high and 3.5 - 4 wide). I pour the corn in and the corn hit the funnel and pushes it to the outside and out the holes in the bottom sides. I can fill it with 300 lbs of corn and not have to visit the woods near as often to fill the feeder. Yes I get ***** and squirls on the feeder but Deer feed on it like mad. I'll try to post a photo. I might have one with deer feeding on it from my Reconyx camera.


----------



## In-Hoc

here is another photo. You can see the corn coming out the bottom of the drum. As you can see it is nothing special and I think that I only have $20-$25 in the entire thing so if for some reason it gets stolen no big deal and I also didn't have to go out and spend $100 or more on a feeder.


----------



## ITapeIt

*55gal drum*

How high is your funnel? Did you make it out of stainless steel? Any moisture problems getting inside affecting the corn coming out?


----------



## In-Hoc

The funnel is only about 12"-14" high. No it was made out of an old furnace duct, and then I just put about 6 pop-rivits in it along the seam and then covered the seam with some aluminum tape. No moisture issues as the drum bottom is covered by the funnel. There isn't any standing water except on the ground. Now I did have to choose my feeder location with this in mind and not have a location where water sits or floods easily. I go thru about 300 lbs of corn in about 2 months (8-9 weeks). Some of you will say that is a lot but I can buy corn from the local feed mill for $5/50# and there is no tax because it is for agricultural use. 

Once I pull out the feeder (most likely in 2-3 weeks) I'll take more photos of it up close and of the funnel.


----------



## In-Hoc

The biggest factor was to make sure that the funnel fits to the very edge of the bottom of the drum. That way no food can be left sitting still in the bottom it will all be forced out the holes in the bottom.


----------



## maineguide

I would get a 4" PVC cleanout for the top part then all you have to do is unscrew it. Sometimes those caps come off hard. Just my 2 cents


----------



## caskins269

I used a 12inch plastic sewer line for my feeder. It is 6.5 feet tall and I have a lid on it. It will hold just about 250lbs of shelled corn. I cut a whole on the bottom so it can gravity feed out onto the ground on top of a big flat rock.


----------



## In-Hoc

When I looked into building a feeder I looked at the PVC Idea and the major reason that I went with the 55 Gal Drum was that I didn't have to secure it to a tree. I am able to put the feeder out in the open or clearing. As you can see in the photo I have a clear shot on any deer within 15 yrds of the feeder. My stand is set up about 20 yds away with great shooting visability. If I wanted to I could put this in a corner of a field for the late Ohio Muzleloader season when food is scarce. Again I don't have to use a tree or a post to secure it to. I am also able to feed 3 deer at once rather then just having them wait turns. The more that they feed the less attention on me in the tree!


----------



## DeepFried

Awesome ideas guys! I bought the materials to make my own. Im going to camo it and paint the caps orange so i dont lose it...lol I like the 12 inch sewer line idea too!


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

Im going to redesign this one..Something with legs so I dont have to strap it to a tree all the time..I have another piece of 4", so ill get on it tomorrow. going to fill the feeder tomorrow and also put out the camera..Gonna try for some action shots


----------



## 0zarks2

Hey Jersey,

I built a couple a few years back identical to these and I used a couple of fence posts. The kind you would use for barbwire fencing. You can put your feeder exactly where you want it then. No trees needed. My biggest problem with the design was filling it. I usually would stand on the back rack of the ATV and fill it. I put game cams on mine and got alot of great pics. Oh yeah, there is NO WAY to keep those other critters out of these.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

0zarks2 said:


> Hey Jersey,
> 
> I built a couple a few years back identical to these and I used a couple of fence posts. The kind you would use for barbwire fencing. You can put your feeder exactly where you want it then. No trees needed. My biggest problem with the design was filling it. I usually would stand on the back rack of the ATV and fill it. I put game cams on mine and got alot of great pics. Oh yeah, there is NO WAY to keep those other critters out of these.



any pics? I was sitting in my stand tonight staring at the feeder trying to figure out how to make it stand by itself...I didnt get very far


----------



## 0zarks2

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> any pics? I was sitting in my stand tonight staring at the feeder trying to figure out how to make it stand by itself...I didnt get very far



My feeders are on the in-laws farm which is a couple hrs. drive so no pics. May go this weekend, if so I'll post some pics. Like I said, I mounted mine to the fence post. However, I think I'm gonna mount a swivel of some sort toward the bottom of the feeder, maybe with hose clamp. Then attach a bungee at the top to secure it. That way I could undo the bungee and tilt the feeder for filling. I think a free standing model would be prone to getting knocked over, IDK. It would have to be a pretty good size tripod or something to make it stable. The fence post is much easier IMO.


----------



## jrip

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> Im going to redesign this one..Something with legs so I dont have to strap it to a tree all the time..I have another piece of 4", so ill get on it tomorrow. going to fill the feeder tomorrow and also put out the camera..Gonna try for some action shots


A couple 4" hose clamps and a steel fence post work really good. We filled ours with horse feed that had molasses in it. Sucks when it got wet but the deer tore the damn thing out of the ground every night.


----------



## RatherBArchery

*feeder*

Squirrells love to chew those thin plastic caps, went through about 5 last winter. Am looking for coffee cans that will fit instead!!
I am going to move mine up to about 3-1/2 feet off the ground this winter, make those varmits work for there dinner!!


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

RatherBArchery said:


> Squirrells love to chew those thin plastic caps, went through about 5 last winter. Am looking for coffee cans that will fit instead!!
> I am going to move mine up to about 3-1/2 feet off the ground this winter, make those varmits work for there dinner!!


thats why I didnt get the thin caps. I went for the heaviest ones they had. the wye and pipe itself are thin thou.


----------



## In-Hoc

I plan to pull my feeder and stands from the woods this weekend. I will take some good photos and post it so you can see the design.


----------



## pacnate

caskins269 said:


> I used a 12inch plastic sewer line for my feeder. It is 6.5 feet tall and I have a lid on it. It will hold just about 250lbs of shelled corn. I cut a whole on the bottom so it can gravity feed out onto the ground on top of a big flat rock.


I've always used the sewer pipe too. I use an old disk blade that we took off the tractor as my bottom plate. Serves as a built in funnel. In order to get it to fit up next to a tree, we take a torch and cut a small section out of the back of the blade. This lets the pipe reach the tree better. Just don't forget to plug the whole in the disk blade before you corn it, or it'll fill up under the blade.


----------



## In-Hoc

Here are some close ups to my feeder that I built. Paint needs redone after a long season of being in the woods with the Ohio weather. (put the feeder out in June and just pulled it). The feeder is just a 55 Gal. Drum with a locking lid. I made a funnel out of some tin (old heater duct work from my old furnace). The height of the funnel is 21 Inches and the width of the funnel is 20 inches. It fits perfect in the bottom of the drum. I cut 3 holes in the bottom of the drum in a triangle format. Each hole is 4 inches wide and 2 inches tall. The corn, grain, feeder fat, ect hits the funnel and is pushed out through the holes and piles out onto the ground and it just gravity fed. The drum can hold 300 lbs of corn and I can put the feeder anywhere I want because I don't have to strap it to a tree or post. Unless you have one WICKED storm to be able to blow it over you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

ive got sucess pics of a nice 8 eating from the feeder..Ill post up the pics when my dad emails them to me


----------



## Dewberry

In-Hoc said:


> I made one out of a 55 Gal. Drum. I took and made a funnel out of some cheap tin. Made the funnel to fit the entire diameter of the bottom of the drum. I then took and cut 3 small rectangles out of the sides all the way at the bottom of the drum. (2 inches high and 3.5 - 4 wide). I pour the corn in and the corn hit the funnel and pushes it to the outside and out the holes in the bottom sides. I can fill it with 300 lbs of corn and not have to visit the woods near as often to fill the feeder. Yes I get ***** and squirls on the feeder but Deer feed on it like mad. I'll try to post a photo. I might have one with deer feeding on it from my Reconyx camera.


do you have hog in the area?
i have seen big hogs (250+ lbs) take feeders like those and roll them around in circles untill they are totally empty and then eat everything off the ground


----------



## In-Hoc

No hogs in my area. No Bears either


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*



In-Hoc said:


> I made one out of a 55 Gal. Drum. I took and made a funnel out of some cheap tin. Made the funnel to fit the entire diameter of the bottom of the drum. I then took and cut 3 small rectangles out of the sides all the way at the bottom of the drum. (2 inches high and 3.5 - 4 wide). I pour the corn in and the corn hit the funnel and pushes it to the outside and out the holes in the bottom sides. I can fill it with 300 lbs of corn and not have to visit the woods near as often to fill the feeder. Yes I get ***** and squirls on the feeder but Deer feed on it like mad. I'll try to post a photo. I might have one with deer feeding on it from my Reconyx camera.


I take a $10 garbage can and fill it with corn. Screw the top to the garbage can... 
Holds about 250lbs... and all you gotta do is cut the bottom a touch so the corn feeds outs...


----------



## Dewberry

In-Hoc said:


> No hogs in my area. No Bears either


well that good and bad, honestly i enjoy hog hunting just as much as deer.


----------



## pacnate

I've also seen people take a 2 or 3 liter coke bottle and cut really small holes in it all over. Take cap off and fill full of corn. Put it out with some corn around it for them to get used to it, and the deer will kick and roll the bottle all over the place trying to get the corn out of it. HONEST. It does work!!


----------



## In-Hoc

*ProLine* said:


> I take a $10 garbage can and fill it with corn. Screw the top to the garbage can...
> Holds about 250lbs... and all you gotta do is cut the bottom a touch so the corn feeds outs...



The only problem with not putting a funnel in the bottom of it some of the corn lays in there and doesn't come out or deer can't get to it only the squirls and chipmunks.


----------



## D'Rec

Is there any worries about the deer eating out of the containers and passing disease. I love the ideas and will try both but was wondering if anyone has heard anything.


----------



## Double S

That's a great Plan and feeder jerseyfirefigtr. The area behind my house is flat with CRP and sage bushes. I have no tree's to cling this to. How would you go about freestanding it?. I have no DIY skills. So i'm asking lol. everyonce in awhile, A Black bear strolls by. The ***** don't bother me but I would think a black bear would tear into that. Maybe a wire line around it?. Idea's Please.


jerseyfirefigtr said:


> I did not come up with this idea, I had found it on the interwebs somewhere and I liked it, so here it is..
> 
> Instructions I followed says to use 4" pipe,caps and wye.
> 
> First, locate the nearest lowes and buy a section of 4" pipe. They had nothing smaller then a 10' piece($7), so thats what came home with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10' section, in a 6' bed..lol
> 
> Next step is to get everything home and find out what you want to do. Lay it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a section of 4" Pvc pipe, 2 4" caps,and a 4" wye.
> 
> Cut the section of pipe to desired length(I just cut it in half, and am going to make another feeder at some point) Set the other half aside for now.
> 
> Slide the wye onto one end of the pipe, and then the black plastic cap onto the bottom of the wye. I lined up the lettering and any lines on the back of the feeder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-drill some small holes,about 5, then screw the wye to the pipe. I used 6x3/4 to hold the wye to the pipe itself so if a deer sticks its nose/tounge in it cant get cut up.
> 
> Next, pre drill about 5 holes throu the cap, into the wye; I staggered them for strength. I used 10x3/4 screws to hold the cap to the wye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also drilled a bunch of small holes into the bottom of the cap, on the bottom of the wye incase any moisture gets in, it can drain out.
> 
> Heres the finished product, standing around 6' tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take the other cap, and put it on the top of the pipe. I took one 10x3/4 screw and put it throu the cap into the pipe so the wind and squirrels cant get the top off.
> 
> Just find a decent tree, and use a ratchet strap to hold this to a tree. About 1' off the ground should be good.
> 
> Buying the pipe,2 caps and wye ran me just under $30, and I have the other half of the pipe I can use for another feeder if I want to make another one.
> I know it sounds expensive, but on public ground I wouldnt trust leaving a "good feeder" from a retail store,out.


----------



## t-roys

I made two of these back in October. I had deer feeding on it with a day or two. The PVC glue is no worry to the deer. I added some clean outs on top so I could thread on and off the top to fill it. I also have discovered that you need to drill a few small holes in the bottom to let water drain out. It also helps if you fill he bottom with rock or chat to let the water drain through. 

Over all, I have been very happy with my feeders. Deer love the food and I love the pictures I get from them.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

im still working on the free standing idea..with 3 weeks left in the season, I dont think im going to get on it untill this spring/summer


----------



## Double S

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> im still working on the free standing idea..with 3 weeks left in the season, I dont think im going to get on it untill this spring/summer


Copy that!. Bump up.:darkbeer:


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

the only problem I am seeign right now, is theres really no way to keep it from tipping over. Seeing as it dosent hold nearly as much corn as a commercial feeder, it could easily be knocked down by a deer.


----------



## arrowfinatic

*5 gallon bucket*

On the bottom of most 5 gallon buckets there is a ridged circle on the bottom of it. I cut a circle a quarter inch smaller than the ridged circle. Then I took half a wooden broom handle and put 2 screws 6 inches from on end opposite sides of each other horizontal to the broom stick. Slid it into the bucket and put the cover on. It keeps the bait dry and the other animals don't fare well trying to get to the corn unless some is left on the ground. For a little bit a first you may have to put syrup or buck jam on the stick so the deer lick it to get the corn out but amazingly enough they learn that moving the stick gets corn out. I found this idea on a few different web sites. I just got my Bushnell back from being fixed so I'll have pictures of the deer and the feeders soon.


----------



## In-Hoc

The only way that I can think of to make the Pipe feeder a self standing unit is to take the y pipe and put a mesh grate and intead of caping the end take and put a pice in on a cut angle. 


Screw Cap
I I
I I
I I (Pipe)
I I
I I
---- Y Pipe ----
Instead of a cap put TIGHT mesh here
I I
\ I (another piece of PVC cut at an angle)


Just drive the cut piece of pipe into the ground and the tight mesh will keep the corn/feed in the pipe. The mesh will allow for water to run off the corn/feed and then filter into the ground. Not sure how strudy this will be but if the PVC that was cut on an angle was long enough and driven into the ground and then glued to the Y pipe it should hold. 


The other option is to take 3 6' long Spade Stakes and drive them into the ground and place the pipe in the center of the stakes and strap the pipe to the stakes.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

sorry it took so long, but here's the feeder in the tree..My dad has pics on his computer of a big 8 eating from it, and im still waiting for him to email them to me..





















yea i know, red ratchet straps..but there the only ones I could find


----------



## sethjamto

arrowfinatic said:


> On the bottom of most 5 gallon buckets there is a ridged circle on the bottom of it. I cut a circle a quarter inch smaller than the ridged circle. Then I took half a wooden broom handle and put 2 screws 6 inches from on end opposite sides of each other horizontal to the broom stick. Slid it into the bucket and put the cover on. It keeps the bait dry and the other animals don't fare well trying to get to the corn unless some is left on the ground. For a little bit a first you may have to put syrup or buck jam on the stick so the deer lick it to get the corn out but amazingly enough they learn that moving the stick gets corn out. I found this idea on a few different web sites. I just got my Bushnell back from being fixed so I'll have pictures of the deer and the feeders soon.


Can you take a picture of this set up? I'm not quite sure what you mean with the broomstick part and screws. Do you have a pic of the inside of it that you can take?

I also really like that 4" pipe idea! I might make one (or five) of those soon!!


----------



## zmax hunter

I would think you could take metal "T" post and drive it into the ground. Then wrap some wire around the feeder to the post and secure it. Might not be free standing, but it would be easy to do and cheap.


----------



## arrowfinatic

*5 gallon bucket feeder*

http://www.whitetaildeer-management-and-hunting.com/images/Bucket-Feeder.jpg 
http://www.whitetaildeer-management-and-hunting.com/images/Bucket-Feeder-Chewed.jpg


Here is a picture of what the finished product looks like the screws go in the brooms stick to suspend it in the bucket. This is not my bucket I just found this on the internet.


----------



## rooster1

here how we stand our feeders when we have no limbs. you take a 4by4 or land scape pole put it in the ground about as high as you want the bottom to be then you set your feeder over the top of it without the bottom cap and you screw your feeder to it. no tree or limbs needed make sure you drill some holes around top of wood so water can get out.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr

Yea, I was thinking about that the past few days..I think I'll find a fence post somewhere and drive it into the ground, then strap the feeder to it...Only problem is it has to be driven in 2-3' for it to be stable




rooster1 said:


> here how we stand our feeders when we have no limbs. you take a 4by4 or land scape pole put it in the ground about as high as you want the bottom to be then you set your feeder over the top of it without the bottom cap and you screw your feeder to it. no tree or limbs needed make sure you drill some holes around top of wood so water can get out.


----------



## Unk Bond

jerseyfirefigtr said:


> Yea, I was thinking about that the past few days..I think I'll find a fence post somewhere and drive it into the ground, then strap the feeder to it...Only problem is it has to be driven in 2-3' for it to be stable


Hello Heres one


----------



## Fletch Helical

You can also just take a large piece of PVC pipe drill a few holes near the end of one of the ends. Take a screw fun and some long screws and screw it to the tree so the bottom sits a little off the ground. Once you put the corn in it'll spill out only so far before it stops itself up.


----------



## Double S

thanks for the stand alone PVC idea's folks. i think I'm gonna wait for spring. I have a spot where i feed the Muleys about 30 yards from the back of my house with a big panorama window. i have been just using salt blocks and throwing MGM and Whole Corn out on the grass. They wait on the hillside for me to come out and throw some feed out. As soon as i walk back in to the house. 5 minutes later, they are already feeding. So I might drop one of those Chemical treated 4x4's in deep with a little cement for stability. I do have bears that come through at night. Do you folks think it would be safe or unsafe to use that chemical Waterproof Lumber as a post?. I'm concerned that they will chew on the Wood. Then I'm gonna make 2 pvc feeders in this thread and place 1 on each side of the 4x4. Comments, good or bad.lol?


----------



## KenA

dustoffer said:


> My resident ***** would empty that overnight--click pic to enlarge.


That my friend, is allot of *****. Dang, that's a friggin community.


----------



## micah123

try getting a life trap, doesn't hurt the animals at all. Take em a few miles down the road and turn em loose.


----------



## CaptKirk

*Bucket on Top of Feeder*

We took a section of 4" pipe, put a clean out on the bottom, took a toilet fitting and glued it into the bottom of the bucket from the inside, and then glued it into the top of the pipe. The bucket has a tight fitting snap lid on it so weather is not a problem. We put a wire hook on each side of the bucket and hung the feeder with rope or chain between two trees. We also put some snap connects on the chain or rope to make it easier to get the feeder down to fill it up. With the 5-gallon bucket on top of the feeder, it easily holds 50 lbs of corn.

I know this doesn't answer the free standing problem, but it works for us. I'll try to get a pic or two next time I'm at the farm.


----------



## CaptKirk

*Cutouts*

I forgot to mention we put four 1-inch holes in the bottom of the feeder for the corn to fall out of. 

The deer have learned to push the feeder to get the corn out.


----------



## bengalbrother

*or a bazooka*



zmax hunter said:


> might get $50 for them all. looks like you need a night scope on the 22-250


with a thermal scope


----------



## bengalbrother

*or shoot them*



micah123 said:


> try getting a life trap, doesn't hurt the animals at all. Take em a few miles down the road and turn em loose.


with a bazooka and a thermal scope


----------



## bow duke ny

ttt


----------



## Double S

Evening bump.


----------



## ryan76chev

If you want to go with a smaller scale than the feeder In-Hoc has built, I have made similar ones out of 5 gallon buckets. No need for a funnel just put a hole on either side of the bucket, and I also drilled a couple holes in the bottom and pushed tent stakes through to hold it to the ground.

The bucket will hold a 40-50 lb bag of corn and gravity is all you need to make it work. Basically a $5 version of the stumpfeeder sold in stores. Id post a pic but im deployed right now.


----------



## bowhunter009

wanderersmc said:


> mine is similar only I added a 5 gal bucket the top. The bucket makes it easier to keep corn dry and it holds 50 lbs of corn


X2 my only 3' hight with 5 gal bucket on top


----------



## Double S

Well Folks, I finally had some time to make my backyard gravity feeder. I'm very happy with it. I have it positioned behind my house. So i can see it from my large back window. When i'm sitting at my lazy boy, i can watch the Muley's feed. As soon as I glued everything together. I forget to add the screw in threaded clean out to the bottom of each feeder for cleaning. I placed regular caps at the bottom and drilled some holes out for drainage. I have each filled half way with corn to see how it will do with the weight and the weather. it's been raining almost non stop. When things warm up, i might spray paint it to blend in more with the surroundings. I used a 4x4 post and some 10 inch hose clamps to hold thing together. it seems pretty sturdy. Thanks again for the idea's. I might add some kind of circular cover above the feeder opening to keep the rain away from the feed. I don't know yet.


----------



## Double S

First morning. Picture Confirmation that this feeder works.


----------



## kstatemallards

Double S said:


> First morning. Picture Confirmation that this feeder works.


Cool pics. Do all of your deer have tags in their ears?

Maybe I'm crazy but would it seem like these types of feeders would spread disease more than normal. It seems like if they are all sticking their heads into those holes it might spread disease. I'm probably just being ******ed.


----------



## Double S

kstatemallards said:


> Cool pics. Do all of your deer have tags in their ears?
> 
> Maybe I'm crazy but would it seem like these types of feeders would spread disease more than normal. It seems like if they are all sticking their heads into those holes it might spread disease. I'm probably just being ******ed.


Only the one's tagged by the state. next time I'll put some rubbers on them for protection. lol. Just Kidding. :wink:


----------



## kstatemallards

The first pic shows something white on the ear of the other deer too. I figured it must be a tag.


----------



## Double S

Yes I know. Those are Deer that were tagged last year. There are about a half dozen that showed up at my deer feeder. I saw them the first morning i had the DIY feeder up. So they came from another area. There are many more deer that are not tagged. I Already Re-confirmed this with the WDFW Spokane office. I will add one more pic with the DIY feeder in it. For some reason some people are infatuated with tags. I don't thread jack like others here and go off topic. . So i will keep this about DIY feeders. Please Keep this on the O.P's original topic.


----------



## TrykonSniper79

Here is mine
I put a pull cord through the top to make it easier to pull the top off. Total of $25 @ lowes


----------



## wheelie

Racoons love feeders. In 2 weeks I had over 850 pictures


----------



## Brandon42166

Just wondering how long does 50 lbs last you? 150 last me almost a week but I get my corn cheap and I'm sure I'm feeding birds and ***** to


----------

